# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Le fitness en VR "Edition Spéciale confinement(s) 2020"

## Mechasshole

Bonjour tout le monde, apparemment il n'y avait à ce jour toujours pas de thread sur les jeux VR de sport. Alors Pas juste "jouer" un sport, mais vraiment se faire une bonne suée avec les échauffements et étirements de rigueur! Le mot d'ordre est de faire travailler son corps un maximum!

On ne va pas se mentir mais la VR ne remplacera pas des vraies sessions de jogging ou de salle de sport, mais en 2020 je suis certain que ça peut se révéler utile. 

Voici des liens de sites autour de la VR Fitness(Merci ExPanda et 564.3):
VRHealth Institute/
YUR
Reddit


*Je me permet de partager ici mes recommandations "officielles":*

*Beat Saber*

-Beat Saber est un bon point d'entrée mais tout le monde le connais déjà. ça reste un peu limité en dessous de la difficulté Expert mais il fait le taf pour la cardio d'après d'autres membres.
*Pour moi ça reste avant tout un jeu de rythme qui fait bosser les réflexes et la coordination tout en étant vraiment fun. L'aspect effort physique m'apparaît comme très variable selon les pistes et la difficulté. La majorité des pistes custom priorisent les mouvements des bras au détriment des mouvements du corps je trouve.

*-Avis de Laya:* "Par contre je pense que beat saber peut être + cardio que box vr selon les musiques et j'utilise Box VR surtout pour les jambes que beat saber ne fait quasi pas."

564.3 a partagé un lien vers des pistes orientées Workout:  https://bsaber.com/workout-with-fantastic-flow-vol1/



*BoxVR(Fit XR sur l'Oculus store)*

-BoxVR se pose quand à lui comme étant de la boxe fitness avant tout. De manière similaire à Beat Saber, on a divers coups de poing et des mouvements d'esquives sur des pistes musicales.
Les patterns ne sont pas particulièrement élaborés et la difficulté réside surtout dans notre capacité à exécuter les gestes au rythme imposé. Rapidement enchainer une dizaine de jabs suivies d'un uppercut et d'une esquive latérale n'est pas si simple à exécuter.
La détection des mouvements est plutôt bonne même s'il m'est arrivé de foirer des moves sans comprendre pourquoi. Peut être mon timing n'était pas bon, allez savoir, mais l'essentiel reste de se faire une bonne suée plutôt que de vouloir faire des perfects.
La présentation est tout à fait correcte avec une interface sobre et une sélection de 3 décors simples mais fonctionnels.
En tant que sport BoxVR se montre bien plus éprouvant et complet que Beat Saber, une session de 30 minutes se montrant suffisante pour suer abondamment.
Avoir des bases en boxe est un plus indéniable puisque bouger avec les bonnes postures permet de bien bosser l'ensemble des muscles du corps. Le jeu n'a malheureusement pas de tutoriaux pour expliquer tout ça aux purs novices.
Le jeu propose des sessions plus ou moins longues(3-45 minutes ou plus) constituées de plusieurs pistes musicales. Les patterns sont correctement rythmés mais l'agencement n'a rien de vraiment entrainant contrairement à Beat Saber. La sélection musicales n'est pas vraiment à mon goût mais tolérable. Il existe la possibilité d'utiliser des chansons customs avec des pistes automatique mais le résultat est variable et ne marche pas toujours.
*Des tous les titres VR que j'ai pu faire, BoxVR est ce qui se rapproche d'une pratique sportive. Il demande d'avoir des bases en boxe afin d'être optimal et l'aspect ludique est réduit. On le lance surtout pour suer et travailler tous les muscles, pas pour battre un record ou s'amuser sur des pistes au game design peaufiné.

*Le jeu propose la possibilité de jouer des pistes à partir de vos propres playlists mais cette feature a souvent du mal à fonctionner. Apparemment c'est lié aux réglages de langues du PC à en croire ExPanda:* "Pour que ça marche il faut, avant de démarrer le jeu, aller dans les paramètres du pc > "Heure et langue" > "Mise en forme de la date, de l'heure et région" et passer "Format régional" en "Anglais : Etats-Unis". Il faut être un peu patient lors de l'import des chansons, surtout en en mettant plusieurs en même temps, mais ça marche."

*-Recommandation de Laya:* si vous voulez faire les jambes sur box vr je conseille prometheus (15 min) ou si vous êtes chaud Alive (44 min) (et de faire de beau squat bien propre )



*Hot Squat*

Hot Squat est basique à souhait vu qu'il se résume à des épreuves d'endurance de squat. Je le trouve néanmoins recommandable pour son degré d'intensité et le fait qu'il soit gratuit! A pratiquer en complément d'autres apps.



*Recommandations d'autres membres:*

*-Jefiban:*



> *Beat Saber* en expert et expert + pour les bras/épaules,
> *Box Vr* pour être un peu plus complet mais moins ludique,
> *The Thrill of the fight*, pur jeu de boxe sans le côté ludique de Creed (il semblerait qu'un ou plusieurs boxeurs pros s'en servent). J'adore et c'est bien sur très intense, bien plus que les 2 jeux cités au dessus,
> *Untill you fall*, plus soft, mais très ludique, on est plus sur une sorte de Beat saber niveau effort physique,
> *Pistol Whip*, du jeu de rythme avec un flingue, très bon et plus physique que Beat Saber,
> 
> Pour du travail de cuisse et jambes, *Superhot Vr* est vraiment pas mal sinon, mouvements lents et toujours contrôlés, c'est du bon.
> 
> Après hormis Box Vr et The Thrill of the fight, on reste sur de l'effort plutôt light.


*-hommedumatch:*



> Je me suis découvert de nouveaux muscles en répétant les revers sur *First Person Tennis*. Le mode simulation donne de bonnes sensations. Je ne joue pas au tennis irl.


*-564.3:*



> Ouais *Hot Squat* c'est bien bourrin, mais un peu trop basique. Enfin si ça en motive à faire des squats, tant mieux. C'est peut-être moins rébarbatif que les faire de façon régulière, mais je ne sais pas si c'est un meilleur exercice.
> 
> Dans les vieux jeux il y a aussi *Holoball* que j'aimais bien à une époque, avec une raquette dans chaque main. Ça force à bouger les deux bras contrairement aux autres jeux de raquette.
> 
> Et *Holopoint* pour du tir de flèche + esquive dans tous les sens. Faut apprécier le tir, et si on optimise les mouvements il suffit de bouger un peu la tête. Mais il y en a qui font des squats complets pour les esquives, par exemple: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZYvDYpVeMk Naturellement on en fait plus ou moins.
> J'avais des problèmes de perf avec les guerriers qui arrivent au corps à corps, et je voulais essayer le 2 à un moment mais je ne l'ai toujours pas fait…
> 
> Sinon tant qu'on y est, quelques autres jeux du genre qui étaient pas trop mal quand y avait rien d'autre:
> - The *Fastest Fist*, entrainement type boxe https://store.steampowered.com/app/5..._Fastest_Fist/
> - *Virtual Boxing League*, à boire et à manger mal fini https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...Boxing_League/


*-nodulle:*



> J'avais testé *Song Beater: Quite My Tempo!* il y a quelques mois quand ils avaient fait un weekend gratuit. Et je l'avais trouvé plus fun que BoxVR mais pas encore assez pour que je l'achète. Je l'ai également trouvé plus varié que BoxVR que je trouve au final affreusement répétitif. Il possède plus de mod de jeu. Un point intéressant c'est qu'il supporte le même format que les niveaux custom de Beat Saber.


**Laya s'est récemment fendu d'un gros état des lieux dans ce post**



Voilà, c'est pourtant pas ce qui manque sur Steam mais le terrain est truffé de jeux coincé en early access ou tout simplement bâclés. J'espère que des participants sauront ajouter d'autres titres intéressants par la suite.

----------


## ExPanda

Bonne initiative ce topic.  ::): 
Je ne suis pas sportif mais je profite un peu de la VR pour bouger (enfin c'était au passé mais je vais essayer de m'y remettre un peu). Une session de Beat Saber suffit à me mettre en nage si j'enchaîne les chansons en expert. J'aime bien aussi le "mini-jeu" d'entrainement sur Creed où il faut taper le ballon en rythme et l'éviter quand il revient.
Je vais plutôt me placer en observateur qu'en conseiller ici.  ::ninja:: 

On peut peut-être citer ce site https://vrhealth.institute/vr-ratings/ qui compare l'effort fait en jeu au sport, mais je sais pas ce que ça vaut (et c'est en valeur absolue car c'est pas la même chose qui travaille, forcément).

----------


## Laya

Bonne idée, je me sers cette années de la VR majoritairement comme du sport (la coincidence avec une certaine pandémie est évidement totalement fortuite  ::ninja:: ) et j'utilise aussi les beat saber et box VR.
Je rejoins Mechasshole sur ces descriptions. Je dis souvent que beat saber est un meilleur jeu, et box VR est un meilleurs "sport".
Par contre je pense que beat saber peut être + cardio que box vr selon les musiques et j'utilise Box VR surtout pour les jambes que beat saber ne fait quasi pas.

D'ailleurs si vous voulez faire les jambes sur box vr je conseille prometheus (15 min) ou  si vous êtes chaud Alive (44 min) (et de faire de beau squat bien propre  ::P: ).

A remarquer que le jeu a évolué en fit XR sur l'oculus quest et n'est pour l'instant pas dispo sur steam ( qui est la version que j'ai aussi).

Je n'ai pas essayé mais OhShape semble sympa dans le genre aussi, les retour ne sont pas mauvais (sans être dithyrambique non plus  )

----------


## Jefiban

je fais pas mal de sport (pour le boulot et perso) et cet aspect de la VR me plait beaucoup, à savoir bouger son corps plutôt qu'une souris.

*Beat Saber* en expert et expert + pour les bras/épaules,
*Box Vr* pour être un peu plus complet mais moins ludique,
*The Thrill of the fight*, pur jeu de boxe sans le côté ludique de Creed (il semblerait qu'un ou plusieurs boxeurs pros s'en servent). J'adore et c'est bien sur très intense, bien plus que les 2 jeux cités au dessus,
*Untill you fall*, plus soft, mais très ludique, on est plus sur une sorte de Beat saber niveau effort physique,
*Pistol Whip*, du jeu de rythme avec un flingue, très bon et plus physique que Beat Saber,

Pour du travail de cuisse et jambes, *Superhot Vr* est vraiment pas mal sinon, mouvements lents et toujours contrôlés, c'est du bon.

Après hormis Box Vr et The Thrill of the fight, on reste sur de l'effort plutôt light.

J'avais entendu perler d'un jeu de vélo qui pourrait fonctionner sur tous les vélos d'appartement, mais je ne sais pas ou il en est celui ci. Ça pourrait être top!

----------


## Mechasshole

Ok, pour le moment ça confirme que j'ai bien fait d'avoir spécifiquement pris Beat Saber et BoxVR pour ne pas me laisser rouiller lors du premier confinement!

ExPanda> Sympa le lien. Je n'y connais pas assez pour savoir si leur méthode de mesure est vraiment rigoureuse mais ça permet d'avoir une liste de jeux et de leur potentiel physique.

Laya> Je prends note pour tes recommandations, je commence récemment à me faire les exercices de plus de 30 minutes!
Par contre j'entends des retours pas très enthousiastes sur l'update Oculus vers FitVR...
OhShape a une démo dispo si tu n'es pas au courant, je l'avais essayé mais j'ai oublié si j'avais aimé ou pas. C'était probablement trop court pour m'avoir donné envie de le prendre malgré des contrôles plutôt fiables. Je vais relancer la démo demain.

Jefiban> J'avais des réserves pour Thrill, c'est pas la première fois que j'ai fait des jeux de combat en VR et l'ennui c'est que le game design est rarement réussi et que ça transforme les combat en catfight. Enfin à ce prix là on ne risque pas grand chose d'essayer j'imagine. 
Ah oui, le jeu utilise beaucoup d'espace en roomscale? Parce qu'en fait mon espace est pile poil suffisant pour des jeux jouables tout en bougeant peu comme Beat et BoxVR, pas plus. Je n'ai jamais frappé comme un boeuf sur mon mobilier et j'aimerai que ça continue comme ça. XD(edit: j'ai checké la page sur Steam et ça demande au moins un espace de 2m x 1,5m... ça va être hyper juste pour moi je pense)
Pistol Whip est tentant aussi, mais comme toujours j'ai peur que le jeu soit trop peu consistant pour le prix donné, surtout sans éditeur de niveaux.

----------


## Jefiban

Thrill c'est le jeu de boxe "réaliste" de la VR. Si tu veux boxer c'est celui ci, pas de Catfight, il faut donner de la puissance et de l'amplitude. C'est très bon, mais pas de fioritures, c'est "que" de la boxe. Il faut pas mal d'espace pour pourvoir esquiver ou attaquer rapidement sans risquer de rentrer dans un meuble.

PistolWhip est loin d'être aussi addictif que Beat Saber. Je suis partagé, c'est un bon jeu, qui fait bouger et transpirer, j'y ai passé 16h00. Je ne le lance plus que pour faire les nouveaux titres rapidement. Pour comparer, j'ai 140h sur Beat Saber.

----------


## Mechasshole

Oui c'est pour ça que je parle de réserves au passé. J'ai cherché un peu ce qu'il se dit dessus en plus de ton avis et ça a l'air d'être le mieux dans ce qu'il y a de dispo en simu de boxe. Dommage que mon espace de jeu ne suffise pas...

Pour PistolWhip j'hésite. Ton avis me laisse craindre un effet SuperHotVR: hyper kiffant mais à la rejouabilité peu motivante. 
A titre de comparaison, depuis son achat en Avril je cumule 42 heures sur Beat Saber et je l'utilise toujours avant BoxVR pour m'échauffer. 
Bon au moins PistolWhip n'est pas tombé dans les travers des DLC payants et ajoutent continuellement du contenu. Je le choperai en réduc du Noël ou bien je laisserai mon anxiété me pousser à l'achat compulsif.

----------


## ExPanda

Donc vous êtes plutôt d'accord sur BoxVR pour faire de l'exercice ? J'aurais du le prendre pendant les soldes.  ::unsure:: 

Et ça pourrait être sympa de faire une liste en FP avec les retours des canards, comme l'a fait Jefiban, non ?

----------


## hommedumatch

Je me suis découvert de nouveaux muscles en répétant les revers sur *First Person Tennis*. Le mode simulation donne de bonnes sensations. Je ne joue pas au tennis irl.

----------


## Laya

> Donc vous êtes plutôt d'accord sur BoxVR pour faire de l'exercice ? J'aurais du le prendre pendant les soldes. 
> 
> Et ça pourrait être sympa de faire une liste en FP avec les retours des canards, comme l'a fait Jefiban, non ?


Clairement si ton but c'est de faire de l'exercice (je dirais + renforcement que pur cardio) ça fait le taff. Par contre c'est un moins bon jeu que beat saber.

edit : quand je dis moins cardio, c'est quand même un peu cardio, tu es à plus de 110 battement/min tout le long normalement.

----------


## ExPanda

Ok merci pour ton retour, je le prendrai à une prochaine promo alors.
(Quand je vois qu'il est descendu à 10€, j'ai un peu du mal à le payer 30  ::unsure::  )

----------


## Mechasshole

Je l'ai payé au prix fort et je n'ai aucun regrets, mais comme les promo Steam de Noel arriveront bientôt j'imagine que tu peux encore patienter un peu.

J'ajouterai volontiers les bons titres à mon post d'ouverture, comme Thrill of the fight. Je peux mettre l'avis de Jefiban tel quel ou le laisser rédiger quelque chose de plus détaillé là dessus.
Je voudrais surtout faire une liste des titres qui peuvent être pratiqué à un but sportif avant tout, du coup PistolWhip ne me paraît pas pertinent et Beat Saber se pose en point d'entrée.

Au passage j'ai relancé la démo de Ohshape qui m'a laissé sur un écran noir... bon bah je laisse tomber celui là pour le moment.
Je confirme que la session "Alive" de BoxVR est bien sportif, c'était pas la première fois que je l'ai faite et j'ai transpiré ma mère!

J'ai découvert "Hot Squat" dispo gratuitement et c'est on ne peut plus direct: on enchaine les squats jusqu'à ce que le corps n'en peut plus! Je me suis arrêté autour des 70 squats, mais c'était surtout pour m'échauffer et je ne voulais pas me crever avant mes habituels Beat Saber et BoxVR venant après. XD
C'est basique mais je pense que ça peut faire le taf si c'est pratiqué de manière complémentaire avec d'autres apps.

----------


## ExPanda

Bon, vous m'avez convaincu et je viens de tester BoxVR.
Premier contact avec une session de 7 minutes, puis la proposition du jour, pour une demie-heure... J'ai chaud.  :Sweat: 
A cause de Beat Saber j'ai envie d'associer le bleu au côté droit, là c'est l'inverse, je me suis planté quelques fois bêtement juste par réflexes de BS.... Va aussi falloir travailler la position je crois. Mais bon, ça marche !

----------


## 564.3

Ouais Hot Squat c'est bien bourrin, mais un peu trop basique. Enfin si ça en motive à faire des squats, tant mieux. C'est peut-être moins rébarbatif que les faire de façon régulière, mais je ne sais pas si c'est un meilleur exercice.

Dans les vieux jeux il y a aussi Holoball que j'aimais bien à une époque, avec une raquette dans chaque main. Ça force à bouger les deux bras contrairement aux autres jeux de raquette.

Et Holopoint pour du tir de flèche + esquive dans tous les sens. Faut apprécier le tir, et si on optimise les mouvements il suffit de bouger un peu la tête. Mais il y en a qui font des squats complets pour les esquives, par exemple: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZYvDYpVeMk Naturellement on en fait plus ou moins.
J'avais des problèmes de perf avec les guerriers qui arrivent au corps à corps, et je voulais essayer le 2 à un moment mais je ne l'ai toujours pas fait…

Sinon autre source d'info/discussion, il y a un subreddit sur le sujet https://old.reddit.com/r/vrfit/
Je ne le suis pas, mais j'en avais vu parler dans un autre subreddit à un moment.

En regardant quelques posts, je suis (re)tombé sur des packs de niveaux plutôt orientés workout dans BeatSaber:
https://bsaber.com/workout-with-fantastic-flow-vol1/

En partenariat avec cette appli de suivi (je sais pas ce que ça vaut), dont le site propose d'autres listes de jeu https://yur.fit/ (ça retombe toujours sur les mêmes en gros). Leur trailer est bien cool en tous cas.

----------


## nodulle

Je vois que ça ne parle pas de Song Beater: Quite My Tempo!, je l'avais testé il y a quelques temps j'avais fais un retour vite fait sur le forum ici.




> J'avais testé Song Beater: Quite My Tempo! il y a quelques mois quand ils avaient fait un weekend gratuit. Et je l'avais trouvé plus fun que BoxVR mais pas encore assez pour que je l'achète. Je l'ai également trouvé plus varié que BoxVR que je trouve au final affreusement répétitif. Il possède plus de mod de jeu. Un point intéressant c'est qu'il supporte le même format que les niveaux custom de Beat Saber.

----------


## Mechasshole

J'ai mis à jour mon premier message afin d'inclure les participations au thread.  :^_^: 

nodulle>dommage d'avoir raté le free weekend pour m'en faire un avis, mais à vue d'oeil Song Beater semble plus relever du jeu que du fitness.

----------


## nodulle

> J'ai mis à jour mon premier message afin d'inclure les participations au thread. 
> 
> nodulle>dommage d'avoir raté le free weekend pour m'en faire un avis, mais à vue d'oeil Song Beater semble plus relever du jeu que du fitness.


Mmh pas forcément enfin ça dépend du mode de jeu. Les mécanismes du mode Fit Boxing sont exactement les mêmes que pour BoxVR. Sinon je viens de voir qu'il y a eu une grosse maj en octobre, ça vaut peut-être le coup que je le re-test pour me refaire un avis.

----------


## Mechasshole

Exactement les mêmes? Avec des changements de postures pied droit/gauche devant, jabs, uppercuts, esquives et garde?
J'ai maté les vidéos qu'on pouvait trouver et je vois qu'il y a des patterns avec des coup de poing droit ET gauche en simultané. C'est vraiment pas du tout de la boxe ça.(qu'on me corrige si j'me gourre, sincèrement)
Et puis c'est peut être parce que je ne suis pas athlétique mais la fréquence des patterns que j'ai pu voir sont trop rapide pour boxer, un peu comme si c'était calibré pour que ça marche en "touchant" les cibles plutôt qu'en les frappant sérieusement.

----------


## nodulle

Ah je ne sais pas, ça fait un moment que j'ai testé Song Beater et joué à BoxVR. Je ne saurais donc être affirmatif.  ::unsure::  Mais dans mon retour j'ai indiqué que je l'ai trouvé plus fun que BoxVR, peut-être parce qu'il est effectivement moins exigeant dans la force de frappe nécessaire.

Je t'invite à le tester pour te faire ton propre avis. Si tu connais bien BoxVR ton retour sera surement plus pertinent que le mien.  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

Je continue à faire un peu de BoxVR, et si c'est efficace pour se faire une bonne suée, c'est pas un bon jeu au final, limite ils auraient mieux fait de ne pas mettre de système de score.
Car déjà le calcul des points est incompréhensible, une fois tu feras 300 points, la suivante 50, alors que le rythme, la force ou la précision n'ont pas changé. Et il y a des petits loupés où on voit sa main passer à travers la cible sans la toucher, ou alors on se relève bien après avoir entendu le "fwoosh" de l'obstacle et ça considère qu'on le touche quand même. Donc tu n'as pas ton 100% à cause d'un seul raté parce que le truc a merdé. C'est pas grave vu que ce n'est pas le but du jeu, mais ça peut rajouter une petite couche de frustration inutile.
Ah, et le truc pour faire ses propres sessions à partir de morceaux sur le pc ne marche pas/plus. Il y aurait une solution mais je n'ai pas réussi à faire marcher chez moi. Il y a eu un message des devs comme quoi ils savaient d'où ça venait mais aucun fix depuis... C'était en octobre 2019.  ::|:

----------


## 564.3

Sinon tant qu'on y est, quelques autres jeux du genre qui étaient pas trop mal quand y avait rien d'autre:
- The Fastest Fist, entrainement type boxe https://store.steampowered.com/app/5..._Fastest_Fist/
- Virtual Boxing League, à boire et à manger mal fini https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...Boxing_League/

Sinon, je trouve aussi que la détection des impacts est améliorable dans BoxVR. Bizarrement ça marchait mieux à je ne sais plus quel version passée.

----------


## Mechasshole

Je suis parfaitement d'accord sur le fait que BoxVR n'est pas particulièrement fun et si j'ai ouvert le thread c'est bien parce que j'espérait qu'on me conseille de meilleures apps restant orientées fitness. Malheureusement à part Thrill Of The Fight(pour laquelle je ne dispose de pas assez d'espace) il n'y a pas de substitut aussi complet pour boxer efficacement. Faut croire qu'entre s'amuser et faire du sport, ça penche toujours plus d'un côté que de l'autre.

Expanda> Ouais, honnêtement je ne paye pas attention au comptage des points et je déplore aussi son manque de régularité. Pour ce qui est des détections, je pense que c'est surtout très(trop?) rigoureux. Malgré mon temps de pratique je rate toujours quelques imputs, mais je pense qu'il faut surtout faire gaffe au timing car il est facile de perdre de la concentration et de la réactivité sur les sessions longues. C'est chiant mais mieux vaut ne pas se soucier de faire des perfects. Il n'empêche le jeu ne cache pas sa vocation à mettre de côté l'aspect "jeu" vu que les pistes continuent peu importe le nombre d'erreurs commises.
Pour les mp3 j'ai réussi à lancer quelques sélections de ma playlist, mais les compatibilités sont aléatoires. De toutes manières les exercices officiels restent les plus fiables car conçues par des sportifs.

----------


## Laya

> Je continue à faire un peu de BoxVR, et si c'est efficace pour se faire une bonne suée, c'est pas un bon jeu au final, limite ils auraient mieux fait de ne pas mettre de système de score.
> Car déjà le calcul des points est incompréhensible, une fois tu feras 300 points, la suivante 50, alors que le rythme, la force ou la précision n'ont pas changé. Et il y a des petits loupés où on voit sa main passer à travers la cible sans la toucher, ou alors on se relève bien après avoir entendu le "fwoosh" de l'obstacle et ça considère qu'on le touche quand même. Donc tu n'as pas ton 100% à cause d'un seul raté parce que le truc a merdé. C'est pas grave vu que ce n'est pas le but du jeu, mais ça peut rajouter une petite couche de frustration inutile.
> Ah, et le truc pour faire ses propres sessions à partir de morceaux sur le pc ne marche pas/plus. Il y aurait une solution mais je n'ai pas réussi à faire marcher chez moi. Il y a eu un message des devs comme quoi ils savaient d'où ça venait mais aucun fix depuis... C'était en octobre 2019.


C'est à cause des virgules en français sur les chiffres à la place des . anglais. C'est assez fort de ne pas l'avoir corrigé  ::XD:: 
Du coup faut passer le pc en mode anglais sur les chiffres. Je ne sais plus exactement par quel moyen mais après ça fonctionne. Après la génération aléatoire n'est pas folle, mais au moins tu as tes musiques. Je le fais parfois pour changer.

----------


## ExPanda

Au niveau du tracking c'est vraiment bizarre.
Il arrive de voir la main passer à travers la cible, à l'inverse j'en ai clairement raté certains qui ont pourtant été considérés comme bons. C'est très rare et très loin de flinguer le jeu, mais ça frustre un peu quand tu as tout bon sauf UN truc pour lequel tu n'y es pour rien.

On est bien d'accord que faire des scores n'est pas vraiment le but du jeu. Mais c'est un peu dommage des les avoir mis quand même, avec un classement et des succès associés. Comme le choix des "cours", je regrette un peu de ne pas avoir plus d'infos que le temps et le score qui a déjà été fait dessus. Indiquer le style ou le nombre de chaque mouvements serait un plus, certains sont tranquilles pendant une demie-heure alors que d'autres sont des purges pour dix minutes, et une fois faits pas moyen de savoir pour la prochaine fois à part retenir le nom dans sa tête.

Edit : @ Laya, ouais j'avais vu le post qui en parle justement, mais j'ai du merdé quelque part parce que ça n'a pas mieux marché chez moi après.
Balaise de pas avoir corrigé ça en un an.

----------


## Laya

> Au niveau du tracking c'est vraiment bizarre.
> Il arrive de voir la main passer à travers la cible, à l'inverse j'en ai clairement raté certains qui ont pourtant été considérés comme bons. C'est très rare et très loin de flinguer le jeu, mais ça frustre un peu quand tu as tout bon sauf UN truc pour lequel tu n'y es pour rien.
> 
> On est bien d'accord que faire des scores n'est pas vraiment le but du jeu. Mais c'est un peu dommage des les avoir mis quand même, avec un classement et des succès associés. Comme le choix des "cours", je regrette un peu de ne pas avoir plus d'infos que le temps et le score qui a déjà été fait dessus. Indiquer le style ou le nombre de chaque mouvements serait un plus, certains sont tranquilles pendant une demie-heure alors que d'autres sont des purges pour dix minutes, et une fois faits pas moyen de savoir pour la prochaine fois à part retenir le nom dans sa tête.
> 
> Edit : @ Laya, ouais j'avais vu le post qui en parle justement, mais j'ai du merdé quelque part parce que ça n'a pas mieux marché chez moi après.
> Balaise de pas avoir corrigé ça en un an.


Tu a changé un peu l'orientation des gants? Parce que je n'ai pas ce problème de non touché. Quand je l'avais c'est soit que j'avais pas la bonne inclinaison avec le poing (genre bien plat pour les truc de base, etc...) ou que l'orientation des gants étaient mauvaises.

----------


## ExPanda

Oui j'ai ajusté, après peut-être pas parfaitement je sais pas.  ::ninja:: 
Mais c'est vraiment rare comme truc hein, juste quand ça arrive une fois sur une session d'une demie-heure et que c'est la seule erreur ça fait un peu tiquer.

----------


## Laya

Perso ça me le fait qu'après les squat généralement parce que je me relève un peu trop tard quand ça enchaîne vite et que je suppose que j'ai pas le bonne angle. Après j'en rate toujours quelques un sur les longues musiques.

Pour être plus du coté amusement et un peu moins sport, dernièrement j'ai pris Synth rider et audio trip. Les deux sont très similaires et sont dans la lignée d'un beat saber mais en plus "complet" d'un point de vue mouvement je dirais.





je dirais qu'audio trip est plus dansant (on a plus l'impression de danser). Il permet aussi plus la faute et est un peu plus physique sur ce que j'ai essayé. ( en gros je joue en regular et parfois expert, mais ce dernier est très souvent trop dur, et sur Synth rider en hard et expert (et j'ai jamais testé le master parce que je galère déjà trop sur l'expert).
On est clairement dans la même veine que beat saber plutôt que box VR. Audio trip est un peu chère pour le peu de chanson qu'il propose (accès anticipé) et il ne prend pas les musiques custom, par contre je dirais que c'est peut être celui qui travaille le plus chaque musique (environnement un peu différent à chaque fois ect). Synth rider est plus complet, il a aussi la chance d'avoir des musiques qui me plaisent carrément plus que beat saber et audio trip et propose les custom musiques que je n'ai pas encore essayé.

D'un point de vue fitness/cardio je dirais (mais ça peut changer).
Audio trip max difficulté > synth rider expert >= beat saber expert
Par contre les deux font + les jambes que beat saber (et moins que box VR). Je dirais aussi que Box VR est plus renfo, et les autres un peu plus cardio.

----------


## Rodwin

Merci pour ces retours, c'est très intéressant !

----------


## Hideo

PowerBeatsVR - VR Fitness

Ca vient de sortir d'early, ca a l'air de bien coller au sujet.

----------


## ExPanda

La variété des mouvements, le faits de pouvoir régler la "difficulté" et le support des chansons persos, sur le papier c'est mieux que BoxVR.
Par contre les commentaires font un peu peur.  ::unsure::

----------


## 564.3

> La variété des mouvements, le faits de pouvoir régler la "difficulté" et le support des chansons persos, sur le papier c'est mieux que BoxVR.
> Par contre les commentaires font un peu peur.


Ouais le gameplay de PowerBeatsVR est assez naze. J'avais seulement essayé en EA, mais Rodwin n'a pas l'air satisfait non plus.

----------


## Laya

Tu parles des commentaires sur l'opti? J'ai l'impression que les récents n'en parlent pas trop.

----------


## ExPanda

Les deux commentaires que ça m'affiche disent que c'est à la fois pas terrible en tant que jeu, et pas terrible niveau fitness non plus.

----------


## nodulle

> Les deux commentaires que ça m'affiche disent que c'est à la fois pas terrible en tant que jeu, et pas terrible niveau fitness non plus.


C'est les deux seuls commentaires par des français (dont un qui date d'avril 2019). Si tu vires la langue des filtres, tous les commentaires ou presque sont positif. De toute façon il n'y a qu'un seul moyen d'en avoir le cœur net.  ::):

----------


## Laya

Je teste ça dans les prochains jours et je fais un retour  ::P:

----------


## nodulle

Bon et bien pour moi c'est testé et adopté !  ::P:  C'est bien plus fun que BoxVR, les mouvements sont assez varié, on bouge pas mal. Prévoir d'ailleurs un peu plus d'espace sur les cotés que pour Beat Saber.
Pour ce qui est des perf, aucun soucis de mon coté. Ca tourne du feu de dieu (d'un coté pour ce qu'il y a à afficher...). Et c'est plutôt propre.

J'y ai joué qu'1/2 heure donc je vais tester ça plus longuement pour être sûr. Mais ma première impression est plutôt positive !  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Ah bah falloir que je re-teste quand même alors  ::ninja:: 

Pendant l'EA le feeling des différentes armes n'était pas super, les feedbacks audio/visuels un peu crados, et les patterns pas géniaux.
J'y avais quand même un peu joué puis plus relancé depuis.

----------


## nodulle

Pour les armes j'ai pas pu tester, il faut les débloquer. Et pour le feedback rien ne m'a choqué, comme pour les patterns. Après peut-être que c'est moi qui suis bon publique mais quand je pense à BoxVR, il était affreusement répétitif et les boules arrivent toujours à la même hauteur. Ici ça varie, des fois il faut se baisser pour les frapper, faire 1-2 pas à gauche ou à droite, etc...

Sinon j'ai vu qu'il y a moyen de connecter un moniteur cardiaque du coup il me vient cette question : il y en a ici qui utilise un traqueur d'activité ? J'en vois à 20-30 balles sur Amazon, j'hésite à en prendre un pour tester.

----------


## 564.3

> Pour les armes j'ai pas pu tester, il faut les débloquer. Et pour le feedback rien ne m'a choqué, comme pour les patterns. Après peut-être que c'est moi qui suis bon publique mais quand je pense à BoxVR, il était affreusement répétitif et les boules arrivent toujours à la même hauteur. Ici ça varie, des fois il faut se baisser pour les frapper, faire 1-2 pas à gauche ou à droite, etc...
> 
> Sinon j'ai vu qu'il y a moyen de connecter un moniteur cardiaque du coup il me vient cette question : il y en a ici qui utilise un traqueur d'activité ? J'en vois à 20-30 balles sur Amazon, j'hésite à en prendre un pour tester.


Ouais c'est pas faux pour les patterns, d'ailleurs j'ai lâché BoxVR aussi, mais y avait quand même des enchainements sympa.
Au final je joue plus pour le gameplay que pour le sport quand même, vu que j'en fais à coté sans casque.

Pas testé de capteurs sinon. J'en connais qui en ont intégré à leur montre connectée, ou ça fait un peu les deux sur un bracelet, mais je ne crois pas qu'ils les ont testé sérieusement.

----------


## Laya

J'ai une montre qui fait ça, mais je n'ai jamais spécialement essayé de la connecté au jeu.
Le jeu est vraiment cardio en difficulté maximum, le plus difficile que j'ai essayé pour le moment. Par contre effectivement il faut un peu plus de place pour se déplacer un peu pour les esquives.
Pour l'instant j'ai l'impression que c'est le plus "bourrin" des jeux que j'ai testé (il faut taper vite et "fort" sur des gestes simples), les impact sont sympa mais je ne sais pas si je le préfère à box VR pour le moment. Box VR est plus "boxe" mais probablement moins fun sur l'échantillon que j'ai fait.

Si tu préfères le fun 564.3 je te conseillerais plutôt synth riders que je met au niveau d'un beat saber à ce niveau là ( même un peu plus mais c'est parce que je suis sensible au style synthwave du jeu).

----------


## 564.3

> Si tu préfères le fun 564.3 je te conseillerais plutôt synth riders que je met au niveau d'un beat saber à ce niveau là ( même un peu plus mais c'est parce que je suis sensible au style synthwave du jeu).


Après ça dépend ce qu'on appelle fun: je préfère découper ou donner des coups avec une bonne amplitude et de l'impact/feedback, une détection des mouvements compréhensible et fiable, des séquences variées qui ont une certaine logique/cohérence.

Je vois souvent revenir Synth Rider, faudrait peut-être que j'essaie un de ces 4, mais les vidéos ne m'ont pas spécialement fait envie.
Il comporte certaines choses que je n'aime pas trop, du genre suivre des lignes, qu'il y a aussi dans PowerBeatsVR si je me rappelle bien.
On dirait qu'on ne fait qu'attraper les balles, un peu comme dans AudioShield. Au moins elles explosaient bien dans ce dernier, y avait de l'effet sympa (et je tapais quand même dedans).

D'ailleurs on ne l'a pas encore cité, mais SoundBoxing était pas mal populaire à une époque.
Là les traits ne servent de fil conducteur pour la lisibilité, il faut taper les balles. Par contre l'algo ne tiens pas compte de l'amplitude et suffit de donner un coup de poignet à la collision. Mais un peu comme dans Beat Saber, si le design n'est pas trop frénétique on peut augmenter l'amplitude et la vitesse des mouvements si on a envie, pour donner des coups plus satisfaisants.
Un avantage était que l'éditeur est vraiment intégré dans le jeu, mais c'était un peu freestyle. Et le seul mécanisme c'est taper des balles.

Je relancerais PowerBeatsVR pour voir l'évolution, ils ont peut-être bien ajusté les choses depuis mon dernier test. Les concepts de base m'avaient semblé pas mal, mais j'étais déçu par l'exécution.

----------


## ExPanda

Merci pour vos retours sur PowerBeatsVR les canards. Bon faudra que je teste quand même, parce que je sens que BoxVR va finir par me saouler...
Avec la promo en cours ça le met à 12€, c'est pas abusif.

----------


## Laya

> Après ça dépend ce qu'on appelle fun: je préfère découper ou donner des coups avec une bonne amplitude et de l'impact/feedback, une détection des mouvements compréhensible et fiable, des séquences variées qui ont une certaine logique/cohérence.
> 
> Je vois souvent revenir Synth Rider, faudrait peut-être que j'essaie un de ces 4, mais les vidéos ne m'ont pas spécialement fait envie.
> Il comporte certaines choses que je n'aime pas trop, du genre suivre des lignes, qu'il y a aussi dans PowerBeatsVR si je me rappelle bien.
> On dirait qu'on ne fait qu'attraper les balles, un peu comme dans AudioShield. Au moins elles explosaient bien dans ce dernier, y avait de l'effet sympa (et je tapais quand même dedans).
> 
> D'ailleurs on ne l'a pas encore cité, mais SoundBoxing était pas mal populaire à une époque.
> Là les traits ne servent de fil conducteur pour la lisibilité, il faut taper les balles. Par contre l'algo ne tiens pas compte de l'amplitude et suffit de donner un coup de poignet à la collision. Mais un peu comme dans Beat Saber, si le design n'est pas trop frénétique on peut augmenter l'amplitude et la vitesse des mouvements si on a envie, pour donner des coups plus satisfaisants.
> Un avantage était que l'éditeur est vraiment intégré dans le jeu, mais c'était un peu freestyle. Et le seul mécanisme c'est taper des balles.
> ...


C'est clair que tu donnes pas de "coup" dans synth riders c'est "juste" de la position. Il y a néanmoins une option que je n'ai pas touché mais qui peut te sembler pas mal, c'est justement que tu peux choisir entre jouer en précision (le mode de base ou il faut être le plus précis pour avoir le max de point) et en mode force ou il faut une certaine force pour récupérer le max de points, et tu as moins de point si tu tapes de moins en moins fort. Il y a aussi une option de "scale play area" qui permet d'augmenter la distance des sphères et donc de faire plus de mouvement pour réussir les chansons.
Par contre il faut aimer suivre des lignes (mais c'est plus fun que les lignes de PowerBeatsVR qui semblent assez monotone de ce que j'ai vu).

edit : je pense que tu y préféras quand même Beat Saber, par contre pour varier je trouve ça vraiment sympa.

----------


## 564.3

Ok merci pour les précisions, ça peut être cool quand même, faudra que je teste à l'occase.
Déjà faudra que je relance PowerBeatsVR à ma prochaine session un peu sportive. Au moins pour voir si nodulle a pété mes scores  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Déjà faudra que je relance PowerBeatsVR à ma prochaine session un peu sportive. Au moins pour voir si nodulle a pété mes scores


Je ne suis pas sur de ce qui a évolué, mais c'est moins pire que dans mon souvenir. Le feedback audio/visuel/haptique des impacts est quand même assez naze. Il y a une option pour changer le bruit, mais ça ne me semble pas vraiment mieux.
J'ai peut-être raté quelque chose, mais on n'a pas l'air de pouvoir retrouver facilement ses contacts Steam dans les leaderboards.

----------


## nodulle

J'ai fait une capture de PowerBeatsVR hier sur le niveau Rock Thing en difficulté avancée (le deuxième niveau de difficulté sur les trois). J'ai pas encore tâté la difficulté expert mais les chansons du pack Volume 2 sont plus corsées.

----------


## 564.3

Ah bravo, je te vois dans le top 20 des leaderboards en advanced  :;): 
Je préfère l'autre son d'impact, peut-être trop discret à l'opposé.
J'y ai rejoué un peu, et j'ai l'impression qu'au final on fait beaucoup de squats, ou alors c'est les niveaux sur lesquels je suis tombé. Ça m'a tué les jambes rapidos, puis je suis passé à Beat Saber histoire d'avoir le temps de transpirer un peu.

J'ai aussi testé la génération de niveau sur un MP3 dont il a détecté le BPM, et les séquences ressemblaient vachement au niveau "officiel" que je venais d'essayer, sans vraiment correspondre à la musique. Mais au moins on peut virer les fils.

----------


## nodulle

Ah j'ai pas tester pour changer le son d'impact, il faudrait que je regarde. Mais niveau squat ça dépend des niveaux, il y en a où l'on en fait pas beaucoup et d'autre où c'est beaucoup plus sportif !
Ah si je suis dans le top 20 en advanced il va falloir que j'essaie en expert !  ::):  Tout à l'heure j'ai voulu me faire une séance mais dès le premier niveau j'ai senti une douleur au muscle juste au dessus du genou gauche en faisant du squat. J'ai donc arrêté assez rapidement...  ::sad::

----------


## Laya

Merci nodulle tu m'as permis de me rendre compte que le expert de certaine chanson du volume 1 est jouable (en faite ça ressemble à l'advance du volume 2 parfois).
J'avais juste tester la chanson "demigods" en expert et c'était plus des points que j'essayais de faire mais juste survivre à l'avalanche de balle qui m'arrivait dans la tronche  :Sweat:  (par contre t'es bien mort après). 


J'ai l'impression qu'on ne peut pas perdre par contre si?

----------


## 564.3

> Merci nodulle tu m'as permis de me rendre compte que le expert de certaine chanson du volume 1 est jouable (en faite ça ressemble à l'advance du volume 2 parfois).
> J'avais juste tester la chanson "demigods" en expert et c'était plus des points que j'essayais de faire mais juste survivre à l'avalanche de balle qui m'arrivait dans la tronche  (par contre t'es bien mort après). 
> 
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'on ne peut pas perdre par contre si?


Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on puisse perdre par défaut, il y a peut-être une option pour faire un restart si on rate quelque chose.
Entre advanced et expert j'ai aussi du mal à faire la différence, ça dépend des morceaux. C'est plus dense mais il n'y a pas de nouveau type de cible. En général je fais en expert ceux qui ne sont qu'en expert.

Mais des fois ils envoient trop de balles par rapport à leur système de collision, les 2 manettes vibrent en continu et on a l'impression de pédaler dans la choucroute. Je n'ai pas vu qu'on pouvait réduire les vibrations pour que ça fasse plus comme un impact, mais j'ai peut-être raté quelque chose…

----------


## Mechasshole

Au vu de ce qu'en disais Laya j'ai fini par chopper Synthriders et Pistol Whip.
J'avoue que même si ça ne me fait pas transpirer des masses, ces deux jeux sont fun et apportent une variété bienvenue. 

Je ne suis pas encore assez bon pour monter dans les difficultés hautes mais c'est déjà très agréable de faire le kéké sur Synthriders et la playlist orienté synth me parle. ça en donne presque envie de me mettre à la danse!
Côté Pistol Whip j'ai débuté aujourd'hui et je rame encore sur la difficulté easy. Les sensations sont très cool et ça force d'avantage sur les jambes que je ne l'aurai cru au départ, vu que je m'agenouille beaucoup pour les esquives.

Au vu de ce que je vois de PowerBeats, je ne doute pas que ça fasse travailler le corps mais je ne suis pas encore pleinement convaincu à titre perso. A voir avec le temps et plus de feedbacks dessus.

----------


## Laya

Si tu augmentes le scale et la difficulté tu devrais commencer à transpirer  :;):  .

Le modding de synthrider est très sympa aussi, il ne se reboot pas à chaque update et il ne demande pas nécessairement une application externe.
Il suffit d'aller sur le site https://synthriderz.com/ puis télécharger les musiques (https://synthriderz.com/beatmaps/downloader) pour les placer dans le dossier CustomSongs la ou vous avez installé le jeu (dans common dans steam si vous l'utilisez).
C'est probablement moins fourni que beat saber mais on tape quand même dans les + de 600 musiques supplémentaire et de qualité pas trop dégueulasse de ce que j'ai essayé.

----------


## ExPanda

En parlant de transpirer, vous gérez comment le fait de ne pas pourrir son casque ?
Je n'ai pas mis de vr-cover et les mousses du "face gasket" ainsi qu'à l'arrière du crâne ont un peu fait éponge à transpi à force.  ::unsure::

----------


## Mechasshole

ça dépends des casques mais si c'est possible j'encourage les VR-Cover à intervertir quand l'un devient trop "chargé" en fluides.
Pour les parties non amovibles il y a le port d'une capuche ou d'un bandana pour absorber une grosse partie des sécrétions sudoripares.

----------


## ExPanda

Je remonte ce topic car j'ai un peu redécouvert BoxVR en arrivant enfin à y coller des chansons persos.
Pour que ça marche il faut, avant de démarrer le jeu, aller dans les paramètres du pc > "Heure et langue" > "Mise en forme de la date, de l'heure et région" et passer "Format régional" en "Anglais : Etats-Unis". Il faut être un peu patient lors de l'import des chansons, surtout en en mettant plusieurs en même temps, mais ça marche.

Je commençais à en avoir un peu marre des musiques d'origine, là c'est moins bien fait et pas toujours en rythme, mais en mettant la bande son qu'on veut ça motive beaucoup plus je trouve.

Sinon j'ai plus trop remarqué de problème de loupés au niveau des frappes, ça venait peut-être juste de moi.  ::ninja:: 
Par contre j'ai toujours des blagues sur les squats "à la suite", genre quand il y en a cinq qui arrivent. Ca reste assez rare, mais parfois je me baisse et ne bouge plus, ça compte bien le premier, mais à partir du deux ou troisième ça me fait erreur. On s'en fout car le but n'est pas de faire du score (de toute façon je crois que ça le garde même pas pour les playlists perso), mais ça vexe un peu de faire un enchainement, se baisser, ça compte le premier juste et "TU T'ES PLANTE, TU T'ES PLANTE, TU T'ES PLANTE" alors que t'as rien fait.

----------


## Mechasshole

Ah, ça explique pourquoi j'avais aucun problème avec les pistes custom! Mon PC est réglé en anglais. (j'ajoute ton astuce au premier post, ça pourrai servir pour les visiteurs du thread)

Perso je m'en tiens aux pistes "officielles", je ne voudrai pas associer mes ziques préférées à de l'effort. XD

Sinon je pense que le jeu est plutôt sévère au niveau du timing des coups et qu'avec la fatigue et de l'impatience il devient très facile de les foirer. Le jeu demande en plus d'alterner des postures de gaucher et droitier afin de bien faire travailler le corps. J'extrapole peut être mais il se pourrait qu'on soit moins à l'aise pour sortir certains coups si on est dans une posture contraire à notre main dominante.

----------


## 564.3

Pour le coup des squats qui ne sont pas validés c'est bizarre par contre, mais ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas relancé ce jeu.
Dans un niveau conçu à la main y a un truc à frapper après un squat pour nous forcer à remonter, si c'est des portiques de squats qui s'enchainent je suppose que c'est pour nous faire rester en bas.
Il y a peut-être un bug spécifique au générateur de séquences ?

----------


## ExPanda

> Ah, ça explique pourquoi j'avais aucun problème avec les pistes custom! Mon PC est réglé en anglais. (j'ajoute ton astuce au premier post, ça pourrai servir pour les visiteurs du thread)
> 
> Perso je m'en tiens aux pistes "officielles", je ne voudrai pas associer mes ziques préférées à de l'effort. XD


Moi c'est l'inverse, ça me motive beaucoup plus d'avoir de la musique que j'aime bien en fond.  ::): 
Effectivement ça peut être une bonne idée de rajouter l'info dans le premier post, si ça peut dépanner quelqu'un.




> Sinon je pense que le jeu est plutôt sévère au niveau du timing des coups et qu'avec la fatigue et de l'impatience il devient très facile de les foirer. Le jeu demande en plus d'alterner des postures de gaucher et droitier afin de bien faire travailler le corps. J'extrapole peut être mais il se pourrait qu'on soit moins à l'aise pour sortir certains coups si on est dans une posture contraire à notre main dominante.


J'avais l'impression de foirer des coups sans savoir pourquoi, mais depuis quelques temps ça me le fait plus. Quand j'en foire, je sais bien ce que j'ai loupé.  ::ninja:: 
Et ouais, la fatigue de fin de session n'aide pas. ::siffle:: 




> Pour le coup des squats qui ne sont pas validés c'est bizarre par contre, mais ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas relancé ce jeu.
> Dans un niveau conçu à la main y a un truc à frapper après un squat pour nous forcer à remonter, si c'est des portiques de squats qui s'enchainent je suppose que c'est pour nous faire rester en bas.
> Il y a peut-être un bug spécifique au générateur de séquences ?


Quand ça foire chez moi c'est souvent aux "portiques" comme tu les appelles, donc oui quand on est censé rester en bas. Du coup je vois pas ce que je pourrais faire d'autre une fois baissé et sans bouger les mains. Par contre c'est pas spécifique aux moreaux customs, ça m'arrive des fois aussi sur les pistes "officielles", et parfois sur des évitements droite/gauche aussi.
J'ai aussi parfois un autre truc bizarre, au lieu que tout soit à hauteur normale, les sphère à frapper sont au niveau de mon nombril, et tout est calé comme si je mesurais 40cm de moins. La hauteur du sol reste correcte, c'est un niveau censé se faire accroupi ou bien ?  ::huh::

----------


## 564.3

Il y a longtemps le jeu avait un bug qui décalait la zone, mais les balles font une sorte de courbe et passaient à travers le sol donc on voyait bien le problème.
Sinon il y a 2 hauteurs de balles ouais, mais je ne me rappelle pas que c'était autant décalé que ça.

Il y a peut-être quand même un bug dans ton cas, les balles trop basses et les portiques dans la tête alors que t'es accroupi.

----------


## Mechasshole

Je ne crois pas que les variations de hauteur des sphères soit un bug, c'est peut être simplement pour varier les patterns. Par contre si c'est le cas alors c'est pas exploité vu que ce n'est pas très fréquent.

----------


## ExPanda

Des fois ça varie en cours de niveau et là c'est normal ouais, mais des fois j'ai comme si tout le cours avait été décalé vers le bas, celles les plus hautes se retrouvant au niveau des basses habituellement.
Donc à moins que le cous ait été prévu pour se faire accroupi c'est assez chelou quand même.

----------


## 564.3

> Des fois ça varie en cours de niveau et là c'est normal ouais, mais des fois j'ai comme si tout le cours avait été décalé vers le bas, celles les plus hautes se retrouvant au niveau des basses habituellement.
> Donc à moins que le cous ait été prévu pour se faire accroupi c'est assez chelou quand même.


Ok ça ressemble bien à un bug alors.
Ça serait d'autant plus clair si tu refais plusieurs fois le même niveau et que ce n'est pas pareil, ou si elles passent à travers le sol vers le fond de la piste.
Éventuellement filmes le et postes un message aux devs, il y a une section dans le forum Steam au moins
https://steamcommunity.com/app/641960/discussions/2/

Il y en a qui ont des problèmes du genre, mais c'est lié à LIV ou autre, de ce que je comprends. Edit: en fait non, ils parlent de LIV mais pour dire qu'ils ont tout viré.

----------


## nodulle

Concours ce weekend sur PowerBeatsVR, il y a 500 € à gagner (250€ pour le premier, 150€ le 2ème et 100€ pour le 3ème). Une première phase de qualification samedi et les 20 premiers jouerons la final le lendemain soit dimanche. Pour participer il suffira de poster un screen de son score dans leur discord.

----------


## nodulle

Je suis tombé sur VRWorkout, c'est gratuit, pas encore testé. Par contre il faut du hand tracking.

----------


## 564.3

> Je suis tombé sur VRWorkout, c'est gratuit, pas encore testé. Par contre il faut du hand tracking.


Ok, en fait il faut s'acrocher les manettes aux avant-bras d'une façon ou d'une autre pour faire les pompes & co. Sur la page Steam il y a quelques exemples de bricolage.
Je me demande ce que donne le tracking quand on colle le casque presque au sol.
D'ailleurs c'est marrant le principe d'avoir une copie de la vue principale à travers le plancher. J'avais pas remarqué la transition le premier coup.

Ah et comme dit un gars dans les reviews, faut faire gaffe au cable bien sur. Sauter avec le casque sur la tête c'est pas génial non plus, je ne sais plus quel autre jeu proposait ça.

----------


## jurassi

Je suis grand fan de Beatsaber depuis le début du confinement il y a 1 an. Je joue sur Quest 1. Difficile de trouver une alternative...
J'ai découvert Dance Central je trouve ça pas mal c'est fun et casual, et le jeu semble assez précis.

----------


## ExPanda

> Par contre il faut du hand tracking.


Et ça gère pas le Leap Motion, donc en gros faut un Quest 2 pour ça.  ::(:

----------


## 564.3

> Et ça gère pas le Leap Motion, donc en gros faut un Quest 2 pour ça.


Mais nan, c'est prévu pour jouer avec n'importe quoi, y a des exemples sur la page Steam.
Faut attacher les manettes aux avant-bras d'une façon ou d'une autre.

Après l'histoire de faire des pompes & co avec le casque, je suis moyennement motivé. Je fais déjà tout ça sans casque, et pas trop envie de m'ajouter un truc sur la tronche.

----------


## ExPanda

> Mais nan, c'est prévu pour jouer avec n'importe quoi, y a des exemples sur la page Steam.
> Faut attacher les manettes aux avant-bras d'une façon ou d'une autre.


J'ai bien vu, mais ça ça s'appelle pas du hand tracking du coup, c'est juste "accrocher ses manettes au bras"  ::P: 
Je parlais justement de le faire sans manette, comme dans leur vidéo.





> Après l'histoire de faire des pompes & co avec le casque, je suis moyennement motivé. Je fais déjà tout ça sans casque, et pas trop envie de m'ajouter un truc sur la tronche.


Perso j'arrive vraiment pas à me motiver pour le sport comme ça, le casque aide beaucoup.
Bon du coup avec la transpi il est devenu invendable mais c'est pas grave.  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai bien vu, mais ça ça s'appelle pas du hand tracking du coup, c'est juste "accrocher ses manettes au bras" 
> Je parlais justement de le faire sans manette, comme dans leur vidéo.


Idéalement faudrait utiliser du full body tracking via Vive trackers ou Kinect-like dans ce genre de jeux. Là ils se démerdent avec ce qui est le plus commun.

Dans la dernière vidéo de MS avec leur truc d'espace virtuel dans le cloud, on voit l'usage de successeurs de Kinect pour faire des nuages de points d'une personne (sorte d'hologramme) plutôt qu'un modèle 3D ou une vidéo plaquée. En général on voudra utiliser ça comme ref pour animer son avatar, mais utiliser les données brutes c'est marrant aussi.
Ils vendent toujours des modules du genre pour PC, mais c'est moins cheap que Kinect et plus orienté pro. Peut-être que ce que genre de chose va revenir à la mode avec l'AR/VR. Enfin je dérive, là…

----------


## Laya

Petit (gros?) état des lieux de mon coté parce que j'ai pas mal exploré dans le thème du sujet, je suppose que ça pourrait en intéresser quelques uns.

Donc la liste que j'ai essayé de jeu un peu physique :
*Audioshield* (jeu de rythme ou l'on arrête des bulles avec des boucliers , on va dire que c'est un beat saber like)
*Beat Saber* (jeu de rythme ou l'on coupe des cube avec des sabres)
*Ohshape* (jeu de rythme mais avec le corps entier qui doit se conformer à des formes, il faut reproduire des formes de corps sur des murs qui t'arrivent dessus)
*Pistol Whip* (un canard disait john wick simulator, c'est une très bonne description. On tire sur tout ce qui bouge sans arrêt en évitant les balles, mixe entre john wick et matrix).
*Audio Trip* (Jeu de rythme qui ressemble un peu à de la danse, on doit placer nos main sur des boules de couleurs c'est un beat saber like)
*Eleven Table tennis* ( jeu de tennis de table qui se veut réaliste)
*Synth Riders* (Comme audio trip mais qui ressemble un peu moins à de la danse, on est un peu plus proche d'un beat saber.)
*BoxVr* ( jeu de rythme mais en mode box avec des squat et des coup de points, un beat saber like aussi en quelque sorte)
*Racket fury* ( jeu de tennis de table mais orienté arcade et non simulation)
*PowerBeatsVR* ( Jeu de rythme "bourrin" un peu comme box vr mais en plus rapide et sans les coup de boxe, on détruit des cailloux).




En premier je dirais que les jeux les *plus fun* (donc probablement le plus efficace pour les joueurs les plus difficile à faire bouger) , ce qui est évidemment un peu subjectif, sont :
*Beat Saber, Audio Trip, Synth riders, Pistol Whip*. C'est les jeux qui pour moi sont les + "jeux" en quelque sorte.

*Beat saber* est vraiment sympa pour la variété des coups qu'il permet, des choses un peu contre intuitives qu'il propose et le sens du rythme qu'il faut parfois maîtriser plus que la pure/simple rapidité. Il a aussi les mods qui permettent de jouer à une grosse banque de musiques. Il a une des plus grosse longévité je dirais. Les modes expert et expert + promettent un *bon cardio* mais il ne travaille quasi exclusivement *que le haut du corps*.

*Audio trip* Beaucoup moins complet en terme de musique qu'un beat saber, il sort pour moi du lot sur le soin apporté à chaque musiques, il y a très peu de musiques mais les musiques ont tous un décors différent sympa, je préfère aussi les musiques de bases à celle de Beat Saber mais ça dépend fortement de vos goûts. C'est le seul jeu qui donne une sorte d'impression de danser, et il est plus complet physiquement qu'un beat saber *bon cardio*, et on bouge un *peu plus l'ensemble du corps*. Je dirais qu'on peut faire un peu semblant de bouger dans Beat saber si on veut, c'est plus difficile pour audio trip.

*Synth riders* Le plus gros challenger de beat saber, très proche d'audio trip, si vous préférez les musiques synthwave (style carpenter brut) un peu électro il vous comblera plus qu'un beat saber. il a une ambiance années 80 futuriste . Il est probablement + accès sur la rapidité et quelques inversion que beat saber qui peut nous proposer des truc assez vicieux avec le sens des cubes et parfois les rythme à tenir. La on est vraiment pour la lutte de placer rapidement sa main au bon endroit plutôt que respecter un rythme dans le découpage par exemple. Comme Beat saber il ne travaille quasi que *le haut du corps* et est un assez *bon cardio* dans les plus grosse difficulté. Il propose bien plus de musique que Audio trip et possède aussi des musiques modé à l'instar de Beat saber (bien que moins nombreuse tout de même).

* Pistol Whip* On tire sur les ennemis en rythme avec une musique. Contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire il est plutôt *bien cardio*, plus que Beat Saber je dirais et si on effectue des *squats* pour éviter les balles on a un très bon jeu *physiquement complet*. Dans la liste des jeux "fun" probablement celui qui fait le plus les jambes. A noter qu'en difficile il faut tellement tirer que ça peut faire mal à l'index  :^_^: .







Les jeux "*fitness*"

*OhShape* C'est un jeu plutôt *complet avec du cardio et un peu de renforcement ( haut du corps + bas du corps)*, on est assez proche d'une séance de fitness ou il faudrait reproduire des formes simples rapidement. Le concept est simple, les musiques sont potables (le même genre que box VR en gros). Ça me parait être un bon jeu de fitness.

*BoxVR* C'est un jeu typé coup de box en rythme qui peut soit être orienté assez fortement sur *le haut du corps* si on choisit les musiques sans squat, soit relativement *complet* (si on choisit les musiques avec pas mal de squat). il est un peu *moins cardio et + renforcement*  qu'un beat saber par exemple.

*PowerBeatsVR* C'est le jeu que je juge le plus bourrin de tous, on casse des cailloux jusqu'à un gros rythme en expert. C'est probablement *le + cardio* en expert avec un peu de renforcement aussi, enfin il est *complet* ( squat et haut du corps). Mais c'est aussi probablement l'un des moins intéressant en terme de jeu pour moi. Parfait si vous voulez juste suer un bon coup, moins si c'est pour le fun pur qui est moteur.

*Eleven table tennis* : jeu de simulation de tennis de table, l'un des *moins cardio* (à mon niveau en tout cas) mais il est assez réaliste comme simulation et si on aime le tennis de table normalement ça passe bien (c'est pas la simulation parfaite mais c'est pas mal). Notamment pour les compétiteurs puisqu'il permet de jouer avec des joueurs en ligne, (Ça fait très bizarre de jouer à du tennis de table qui lag parfois, mais c'est assez marrant.)

*Racket fury* la même chose qu'au dessus mais en mode arcade, pas besoin de savoir un peu jouer au tennis de table pour être bon dans celui là on est plus sur un jeu typé arcade ou l'on joue contre des robots IA (je crois qu'il y au n multi mais je n'ai pas essayé). Comme au dessus c'est le *moins cardio* des jeux pour moi

Enfin je vais parler d'*Audioshield*. Il fait plus parti de la première catégorie mais je trouvais que dans le mode fitness il était aussi assez proche d'un jeu fitness. C'est un jeu de rythme un peu comme Beat saber ou Synth rider. Cette fois il se base sur nos musiques et il génère automatiquement les pattern. C'est la meilleure génération automatique que j'ai vu, mais elle n'atteint pas le niveau d'une musique faite par l'humain dans un Beat saber par exemple. C'est l'un des meilleurs si pour vous avoir vos propre musique est important. Il est soit très accès sur le *haut du corps* , soit *très complet (cardio + renfo, bas et haut)* en mode "fitness" qui amène beaucoup de squat à faire en plus. Pour se donner un idée j’estime à un peu moins de 100 squats par tranche de 10 minute de musique dans son mode fitness extrême (qui est + facile à réussir sans trop d'erreurs qu'un expert + de beat saber par exemple).

tl dr je veux juste du sport :
Je ne veux pas faire que mes bras :
*Audioshield* +++
*PowerBeatsVR*+++
*OhShape*++
*Pistol Whip*++
*Audio trip* +

Je veux du cardio:
*PowerBeatsVR*+++
*Audioshield* ++
*Pistol Whip*++
*OhShape*++
*Audio trip*++
*Beat saber*+
*Synth riders*+
*BoxVR* +

J'aime le renforcement:
*BoxVR* +++
*PowerBeatsVR* ++
*Audioshield* ++
*OhShape*+

J'aime le tennis de table :
*Eleven table tennis*
*Racket fury*


Évidement ce que j'écris reste soumis à critiques, c'est pas toujours évident à évaluer et ça peut changer selon les perceptions, facilité de chacun et surtout selon la difficulté auquel vous jouez au jeu. N'hésitez pas à compléter si vous avez jouer aux jeu et que vous avez un ressenti différent.
D'un point de vu général je trouve les estimations de https://vrhealth.institute/vr-ratings/ plutôt bonnes.

----------


## jurassi

Hello ya Dance Central d'Harmonix chez Oculus. C'est un jeu de dance solo qui se joue en imitant en miroir un alterego sur la piste de dance. C'est pas mal, sûr que ça n'a pas la même valeur qu'avec le Kinect notamment pour les pieds mais le jeu reconnaît bien et finement les moves bien exécutés, c'est plutôt rapide et demande une très bonne coordination. Je vous le conseille.

----------


## Mechasshole

Gros état des lieux de Laya je dirait.  :^_^: 
J'ai linké ton post dans le post d'ouverture du topic.

Je suis plutôt occupé dernièrement donc je ne suis pas souvent passé dans le coin mais j'ai testé rapidos *VRWorkout* qui est en early access. La finition n'est pas super super et pas mal d'éléments comme les pompes ne me paraissent pas faisable pour des raisons matérielles, mais j'ai quand même testé sur une session de 20 minutes avec juste les sauts et les squats et je dois dire que c'est la première fois qu'un jeu VR m'a épuisé eu point d'avoir du mal à tenir debout.(décidément la crise sanitaire m'a bien ramolli) o_o

*Synthriders* a carrément détrôné *Beat Saber* dans mon coeur et avec les mois de pratique je parviens maintenant à faire des pistes en Master. J'y trouve un équilibre entre le plaisir et l'exercice physique.

Pour *Pistol Whip* par contre j'accroche moyen. C'est plutôt sportif vu que je squat beaucoup lors de mes esquives mais j'ai du mal à suivre les patterns.

J'avais pu tester la démo d'*Ohshape* et j'en avais eu de bons souvenirs. Je me laisserai tenter à l'occasion.

----------


## 564.3

Y a un gars qui fait des tests avec un harnachement d’élastiques (body resistance bands). Je ne connaissais pas ce genre de système, mais ça m'a l'air mieux qu'attacher des poids aux poignets comme d'autres font (ptet pas terrible pour les articulations). Plus galère à mettre par contre.

https://old.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...sistance_band/ dans the thrill of the fight
https://old.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest...for_an_insane/ dans the climb 2

----------


## Maalak

Merci pour la liste des jeux et les avis, cela sera bien utile pour diriger le choix du jeu en fonction de ce que l'on cherche.  ::):

----------

